# Full Tilt Classic Boots



## Nick (Jan 28, 2013)

Just picked up a pair for demo / review from Sun & Ski in Woburn, MA. 

Going to try skiing on them the next time I get out ... anyone have any experience with this brand of boot? Tips or advice? They are similar in style to my Dalbello Krypton Cross ID's  (three strap, wrap-around liner). They also have the Intuition liner; didn't get them heated but I'll walk around the house a bit in them to warm them up. 

They feel pretty damn close to my Dalbello's, although I can feel the seam in the liner at my toe which is kind of annoying when I tried them on. Also, the red / black color is pretty retro looking. Not sure how I feel about it. Maybe it will grow on me  

Gonna give these a spin at the upcoming AZ summit. Not sure if I will stick with them all weekend or not, depends on how they feel.


----------



## marcski (Jan 28, 2013)

Aren't those the new incarnation of the old Flex-on Comps?


----------



## Puck it (Jan 28, 2013)

Nick said:


> Just picked up a pair for demo / review from Sun & Ski in Woburn, MA.
> 
> Going to try skiing on them the next time I get out ... anyone have any experience with this brand of boot? Tips or advice? They are similar in style to my Dalbello Krypton Cross ID's (three strap, wrap-around liner). They also have the Intuition liner; didn't get them heated but I'll walk around the house a bit in them to warm them up.
> 
> ...



Why did you come all the way up to my neck of the woods.  Strands is much closer and better boot fitters!!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 28, 2013)

Nick said:


> Just picked up a pair for demo / review from Sun & Ski in Woburn, MA.
> 
> Going to try skiing on them the next time I get out ... anyone have any experience with this brand of boot? Tips or advice? They are similar in style to my Dalbello Krypton Cross ID's  (three strap, wrap-around liner). They also have the Intuition liner; didn't get them heated but I'll walk around the house a bit in them to warm them up.
> 
> ...





marcski said:


> Aren't those the new incarnation of the old Flex-on Comps?



Full-Tilt is using the actual old molds of Flex-ons, where Dalbello bought the rights to it and have adapted it some. I had a pair of the yellow flexon comps through most of the 90's. Loved them and would love to try Full tilts sometime. The Dalbello didn't feel right to me when I did try them a few years ago.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 28, 2013)

My wife has Full Tilts and it took a few days for her to get used to them but once she did she loved them.


----------



## marcski (Jan 28, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Full-Tilt is using the actual old molds of Flex-ons, where Dalbello bought the rights to it and have adapted it some. I had a pair of the yellow flexon comps through most of the 90's. Loved them and would love to try Full tilts sometime. The Dalbello didn't feel right to me when I did try them a few years ago.



That's what I thought. My brother was a fan of the Flex-ons back in the day and got a pair of the Full-Tilts a year or 2 ago and is loving them just like the old days.


----------



## Prolifious (Jan 28, 2013)

O wow Im gonna print this pic like 500 times because its so killer-mike.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 28, 2013)

Nick said:


> They are similar in style to my Dalbello Krypton Cross ID's (three strap, wrap-around liner)



Dalbello and Full Tilt are cabrio three pice designs, however Dalbello added as part of the back shell more lateral support at the top buckle. In addition, the mid buckle attaches different, Dalbello claims to keep the heel locked in, hence no movement or toe jam.


IMO, the most definitive argument is shown in the vid below....


----------

